# In-Ceiling Speakers for Music and Movies



## pnewelljr (May 24, 2013)

Do to restraints (space and others....) I am stuck using a 5.1 in ceiling surround system. My budget is at around $2000 for the speakers. I was originally looking at the following:

3 Definitive Tech UIW RCS III (LCR)
2 Definitive Tech UIW RSS III (Surround)

But then someone turned me onto Revel speakers on another forum, so the plan was:

3 Revel C763L (LCR)
2 Revel C563DT (Surround)

I can't find much about these particular speakers, but I keep reading good things about their speakers in general and I really like the invisible grill on these compared to the Def Techs. I then called Revel just to see what they had to say, and they recommended just using:

5 Revel C763L (ALL)

Which is an expensive proposition. So now Im confused at what I should do. There are just too many choices (it should be a good thing, but man am I indecisive)


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

How tall are your ceilings?

Have you looked at the aim speakers from speaker craft, or thought about in-wall for your fronts?


----------



## pnewelljr (May 24, 2013)

rab-byte said:


> How tall are your ceilings?
> 
> Have you looked at the aim speakers from speaker craft, or thought about in-wall for your fronts?


The AIMs are only aimable at a 15 degree angle, the ones I listed are aimed at 30 degrees, which I have read is better. There are two doors directly next to the TV, so the only other option would be a soundbar


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I've fallen in live with the Sonos playBar, 2X play:3, and Sonos:sub solution for difficult surround placement. 

Also definitive has their ssa-50 that will function as a clr with in-ceiling rears.


----------



## pnewelljr (May 24, 2013)

rab-byte said:


> I've fallen in live with the Sonos playBar, 2X play:3, and Sonos:sub solution for difficult surround placement.
> 
> Also definitive has their ssa-50 that will function as a clr with in-ceiling rears.


No DTS support unfortunately makes that a no go


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

The XTA-ssa-3 or ssa-42/50 will work as clr you'll still power them off an avr and just add two in-ceiling. I'm a fan of keeping the sound coming from your picture.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have the Goldenear invisa collection and I love them! Check out their website they have several options.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Man that is a tough placement options. Have you considered an at screen with a projector and using speakers behind the screen. You can build a screen out of spandex so it isn't too expensive.


----------

